# Very interesting talk with a decent Petco worker and manager last night.



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

At Petco last night I got the chance to talk with a manager about their betta's (The place has sold a TON during New Years/Christmas). I noticed all but 2 of their HMPK bettas were gone and they had no veil tails and only dull colored delta tails and veil tails. I asked him about the dragon scale plakats they had and he said they had all sold (said he was certain they hadn't died because he does the cups for them). He said they were getting a shipment of 150 in, but when he checked it it was for all delta, double, and veil tail fish. He also said they were packed in the small square plastic bags so I'm betting they come from overseas, he thought so as well because they are packed with "chinnese newspaper". He then proceeded to tell me that all of the PK, HMPK, King, etc. bettas that they get in are all a push from their supplier! He said the store won't order them, but the supplier makes them buy a package that contains so many of each of them. The crazy thing is, those HMPK betta's with BEAUTIFUL markings only sold when the veil tails were all gone. I would love to see one of these stores get a nice shipment of giant betta's, or even a full shipment of plakats, but they seem to not sell nearly as well as traditional veil tail bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's interesting that people seem to mostly go for the veiltails. I've had a total of 5 veiltails since I've been keeping bettas but I just don't care much for veiltails any more. I like halfmoons and plakats. I currently have 2 halfmoons and 3 plakats.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Veiltails often go easy here too. My guess is that it's due to the fact that when people who haven't done their research think "betta fish", they think of the traditional veiltail males. I brought a friend to look at bettas once, and she thought some plakats weren't even bettas! The veiltails at my lps also seem to be hardier than the other tail varieties which attracts people's attention. Most don't want to buy the "boring" fish.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure people tend to purchase Veil Tails since they are only $4 and most people can only keep them alive for a month or two due to poor care. People usually buy bettas as a decoration so the cheaper the better.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

My betta is a VT, though the first one I had my eye on was a crown tail. Honestly, price for me was no issue, especially since I had just spent ~$80 on everything for the guy!

I chose my betta based on personality and how he responded when I examined him


----------



## Lucille (Dec 20, 2011)

I like plakats, that's what I have. They look good most of the time.
The long finned veils are beautiful, don't get me wrong, but they kind of remind me of Dolly Parton- it all looks good only when it's up and on display.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Lucille said:


> I like plakats, that's what I have. They look good most of the time.
> The long finned veils are beautiful, don't get me wrong, but they kind of remind me of Dolly Parton- it all looks good only when it's up and on display.


lololol :lol:


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I still remember the first time I saw a crown tail. My room mates girlfriend bought it for me as a present from Delilah's in Bloomington Indiana. I had never seen anything like it! Since then I haven't owned a veil tail. I purchased two crown tails that got me back into fish keeping. Since then I found Otis the giant betta and was just :shock:. I now have a sorority and actually find the female bettas more active and full of personlity, a HMPK, a HMPK giant female, a giant spade tail female, Otis the HMPK giant male, and our two crown tails. I don't think I'll ever really own a veil tail again (though I did see an orange one at Pet Solutions that was very beautiful).


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I love all the tail types, yet I've only ever owned veil tails. xD I pick my fish depending on if they seem to like me too, like coming over to the side and looking at me and what not


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

People buy the vailtails because they're cheap and alot of people still view them as 'disposable'. I suppose that's probably why the others only sold when the vails were gone.
I've recently grown to love PK's but i've always been a HM fan.
When I had tux(the pk in my picture to the left) I got him from petsmart and he was a lovely solid white dragon who marble out to half black before passing.
he was gorgeous, a little shy but he watched me while i picked through the bettas there. I pick all my pets based on personality and looks combined, personality first and formost but looks play a part in picking between hard choices xD


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Same here, VT's are sold easily and the more expensive CT ($15) and DT ($15) and dragonscale ($20) never find homes... that is until someone like me who is willing to pay $20 for a Betta comes along. I've seen Aquabid prices haha Although we still never get plakats.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Since I'm trying to breed for show, I don't really care what price is attached, as long as it isn't outrageous of course. I love veiltails, but I can't breed them because they aren't showable.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh same here, I paid $90 for my Carage on AB and didn't blind. My breeders fish were $80 and I've purchased a few from the Pet Store for $15-$20. But the common person will always go for the $5 fish especially if their kids are just gonna kill it anyways. That's why we have so many VT, and little specialty Bettas. Those are for the serious owners.


----------

